# Insurance incentives if you harvest a deer...



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

My friend told me that last year he won 150.00 from a local insurance agency because he harvested a doe. Basically they see it as saving them 2k in claims by removing a deer from the road.

Anyone know of a company offering this? Don't forget me if you do since I mentioned it first! haha.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Heck Bill, if thats the case, a farmer with 200 acres could get 20 special harvest permits for "crop damage" give them to me, I would blast 20 and get 
about $3,000 and a freezer full of meat!! Tell me where to sign up!!!!!!!!!!!

No, I haven't heard that but it makes sense sort of.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would say it is a hoax. If you do the math the insurance company could be in for 20-30 million dollars if everyone took them up on it. I am sure they want the deer harvested but I can not believe they are paying anything for it.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

It's definately not a hoax, they payed him 150.00 last year and he's not the type of person to make it up. Maybe my buddy didn't tell me all the details, maybe it was the biggest doe registered in the contest???

This was for a doe and not a buck...I saw I typed buck earlier.

He said to check the local papers , that's where he found out about it before.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Bill Triton, I have heard rumors that insurance companies have given thought to discounts for hunters like they do for people with multiple policies, college kids with good grades, people with no claims in 3 years, etc.

Maybe he got $150.00 off of his premium for killing the deer with his car that raised his premium $800.00 to get his repairs that cost the insurance company $2,500 for parts and labor?


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

I was wondering if any insurance companies did stuff like this and was talking to some people at work about it just about 3 weeks ago. I never actaully called up my insurance company on it. You get all kinds of discounts for all kinds of things. I can't see why they wouldn't want to offer something to the people that could help reduce their claims by shooting a deer that cause so many of their claims. Maybe only in certain counties that have high deer vs car accidents or something but I think nearly every county in Ohio has a high deer vs car filings. Might be time for all of us to band together and call all of the insurance companies and get them interested in it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

As I mentioned before they are not simply going to give the money for every deer one kills. I kill 2-3 every year as it is and we still have a lot of deer. So they will be paying me $300-450/year when I have not reduced the risk compared to prior years? Something just don't add up.

TritonBill,
I am not questioning what you are saying but I am thinking that perhaps your buddy has not told you the whole story.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have tried googling for more info on the subject. Thus far all I have been able to find is that some states (Iowa, Missouri, South Dakota, among others) have set up programs funded at least patially by insurance companies to take venison from harvested deer and process it and provide it to needy families. The insurance companies have agreed to pay a set figure to the processing of each deer. If anyone finds anything more feel free to chime in.

By the way I have thought for quite some time that a program like this would be great for Ohio. People can currently donate their venison to a program but as far as I know it is still paid for by the hunter and does not draw a great deal of interest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

I think insurance companys play alot bigger role in Ohios deer herd then what the state is letting on. Just my opioion.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think it is any secret that the insurance companies would like to see major harvests every year. I just find it hard to believe that they are leveraging that with payouts to hunters. However if they prove me wrong I would be glad to take some of their money back. Lord knows they have gotten plenty from me over the years.


----------

